# Betnovate 1% cream whilst BF



## LizE (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello
I was prescribed Betnovate 1% cream to apply to the backs of my hands for a heat rash that got out of hand whilst pregnant. It is now back with a vengeance and I wonder if it's safe to use still now that I am breastfeeding? (obviously I don't apply it when about to handle the baby)

Many thanks
LizE


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Use very sparingly anyway as it is a steroid and you do not want skin thinning.

As for breast feeding, systemic absorption will be small especially if the surface area treated is just the area on the back of the hands. The amount in milk less.

The data sheet for Betnovate seems to have missed out lactation, but another cream that contains the same drug in the same concentration (Fucibet) says it is fine to use.

I guess you have to weigh it up and speak to your doctor if worried. I think the potential risk is very small. Exposure in pregnancy would be higher, and it was deemed fine then.

I am glad you say it is washed off before handling baby.

If it carries on then I would see the doctor again - is there anything new in your life causing an allergy?


----------



## LizE (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks Hazel. I think I might avoid it for now as she became very unsettled the day I used it, and is now fine again having not used it.

The heat rash came on as soon as the sun came out - a reaction far more like I had as a child than ever as an adult, however, it then seemed to burn almost, & we decided I had an allergy to latex (gardening gloves). We also bought a big pack of Cussons soap at around the same time, so am now switching back to Simple. ink all the extra hand washing has exaccerbated it too.

DH says thanks too. He just went toTesco for some things and mentioned to the the pharmacist there who was far less helpful and informed!

I'll go to GP if continues
Lx


----------

